# Tradewinds solo?



## dvc95 (Jan 6, 2008)

Has anyone done the Tradewinds exchange alone? Do you have to pay the all-inclusive fee for 2 or 1 (in other words--do they charge a single supplement?).

Thanks!!
Heidi


----------



## Larry (Jan 7, 2008)

dvc95 said:


> Has anyone done the Tradewinds exchange alone? Do you have to pay the all-inclusive fee for 2 or 1 (in other words--do they charge a single supplement?).
> 
> Thanks!!
> Heidi



Just got back from TWCC St. Marteen last week and I only paid for 1 $695 since my wife couldn't come with me.


----------



## shagnut (Jan 8, 2008)

Larry, how did you like it?  I went solo also and enjoyed myself.  shaggy


----------



## Pat H (Jan 8, 2008)

What is the expected tip for the week?


----------



## alanmj (Jan 9, 2008)

Pat H said:


> What is the expected tip for the week?



I have been giving the crews $200 from the two of us.


----------



## Larry (Jan 11, 2008)

shagnut said:


> Larry, how did you like it?  I went solo also and enjoyed myself.  shaggy



I had a great time but this trip is not for everyone and my wife would not have liked the small cabin so I doubt that I would do it again. Anyhow I wrote a detailed TUG review on the trip so you can check it out.


----------



## janapur (Jan 11, 2008)

OK, I have a hypothetical to throw out there for discussion. I have always dreamed of a trip like this. I do realize that this type of vacation is not for everyone- namely my husband. He is 6'5," very large, and extremely claustrophobic.

I would like to travel with my adult son, but don't want to cuddle up with him at night in the tiny cabin. I'm sure that would "creep him out" as well. Is there anything preventing me from exchanging into two units? Perhaps I would have to book under two different RCI accounts.

Any thoughts?

Jana


----------



## Scuba Fletch (Jan 11, 2008)

*You could always do a member referral...*

I'm a member of Tradewinds - and you could always do a member referral for one (or both?) of the cabins. Let me know if you'd like for me to have someone call you to discuss.  I think it might be difficult to get 2 cabins on the same sailboat as a trade, but it could be possible.  Part of it is that 1 in 4 rule... but not sure how they view it if there's 2 different accounts.  

You can read my review of my trip to the BVI's last year - it's actually an article I wrote that was published last month...  It was the best vacation I've ever had - bar none, and we travel a lot.  However, it's not for everyone.  We're going to Belize in March and I can't wait!


----------



## jtridle (Jan 11, 2008)

Scuba Fletch said:


> I'm a member of Tradewinds - and you could always do a member referral for one (or both?) of the cabins. Let me know if you'd like for me to have someone call you to discuss.  I think it might be difficult to get 2 cabins on the same sailboat as a trade, but it could be possible.  Part of it is that 1 in 4 rule... but not sure how they view it if there's 2 different accounts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shagnut (Jan 13, 2008)

Glad you liked it. We are doing the BVI one for Kelli's bd. in July!!  shaggy


----------



## Larry (Jan 14, 2008)

shagnut said:


> Glad you liked it. We are doing the BVI one for Kelli's bd. in July!!  shaggy



Hope you have a great time. I hear that the BVI cruise is better than St. Marteen so I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------

